# Best E36 daily driver? 318? 323? 328?



## SpikeLS1 (Feb 20, 2003)

I have a 2002 Z28 that I bought last year, its a fast and fun car, I modified the car rather heavily, and I am getting less than 200 miles to a tank, and 12mpg in town when I am lucky. I've already put almost 30,000 miles on it, and I need a second car now to absorb some of those miles.

So I am looking for a nice used daily driver that I can commute to work in, something fun to drive and somewhat economical. Up at the local BMW dealer they had several cars that interested me:

'97 318 coupe 5 speed
'98 323 coupe 5 speed
'00 323 coupe 5 speed

All were within my price range, and all had sunroofs like I wanted. In your opinions, which would make the "best" daily driver? Brute power is honestly not that imporant to me, however "fun to drive" is. The 318 tempted me because it supposedly can get over 30mpg fairly easily, however I am concerned that it is simply too underpowered for the city/highway merging and passing commute I drive every day... is it? 

What kind of fuel economy do you guys with 318s and 323s get? Id the increased economy of the 4 cylinder worth the power penalty of not having a 6 cylinder?

Also, the dealer said the 323 was actually a 2.5 liter inline 6, not a 2.3 liter like the name would seem to imply. Can someone confirm this for me?

Thanks for any replies


----------



## SpikeLS1 (Feb 20, 2003)

I forgot to mention that there were 328s there as well, and priced very similarly to the 323s... 

Do the 323s and 328s get similar highway mileage? Or is the 323 significantly better at sipping fuel miserly?

I am still leaning toward a 323, but if you guys confirm that they get about the same fuel economy, well then I will go with the 328 instead, the extra horses would be nice - especially if there is little or no MPG hit with the bigger engine.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

SpikeLS1 said:


> *I have a 2002 Z28 that I bought last year, its a fast and fun car, I modified the car rather heavily, and I am getting less than 200 miles to a tank, and 12mpg in town when I am lucky. I've already put almost 30,000 miles on it, and I need a second car now to absorb some of those miles.
> 
> So I am looking for a nice used daily driver that I can commute to work in, something fun to drive and somewhat economical. Up at the local BMW dealer they had several cars that interested me:
> 
> ...


I had an E30 318, and I loved it for the handling, but I wasn't really impressed with the power. Add some more pounds on the package, and you have the E36 318i.

I would recommend either of the 323s, whichever you think you like better. I really like the E46s, but I can't afford to get my hands on a good example so I am probably going to "sacrifice" and get and E36 (unless something changes in the future and I am forced to get something else). If this is your daily car, you might like the smoother ride of the E46 as well as some of the additional refinement, and on the other hand, you might prefer the E36 chassis. Drive the two and see which you like better. I would avoid the 318 if possible. A 323 should turn about 22 in the city and 28-30 on the highway. Add a few miles if you go for the 4 cyl.

My mom had a 323i (replaced it with a 325) and it is a great car. Smooth ride, very acceptable acceleration, good handling, and it didn't drink too much gas. And yes, it is a 2.5L. The 1998 model will have 168hp, the 2000 will have 170hp. The engine in the 2000 is updated with some extra features and has a more usable torque curve.

EDIT: a 323 and 328 will get similar highway mileage, but the 328 will actually get 1-2 mpg better than the 323 in the city.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

The E36 318 is too heavy for that engine, IMO. You're better off with either of the 323s. Drive both and decide; the 98 is less refined, which is both a good and bad thing. The 00 is a great car, and I really enjoyed mine. I don't think you can go wrong with either, but which you prefer is a personal issue. 

Of course, prices on E36 M3s are pretty good these days. You might find that you can get a nice M3 for about what you'd pay for the 00 323. The performance drop-off between that and your F body wouldn't be quite as precipitous, and I've found that the M3 makes an excellent daily driver.

EDIT: Yes, both 323s have 2.5L inline sixes.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I have to ask: Why not get a sedan for your daily driver/beater car?


----------



## abqhudson (Dec 22, 2001)

*328i manual*

Great daily driver. Ymmv.

Jim


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

I say go for a 00+ 328Ci, they have less maintenance requirements than the 99- models. For your requirements I say that.

Like JST said though, if you want the older bodystyle, go for the M3. You just might get rid of the Z28 entirely. :thumbup:

2000+ E46 Coupe










1995-1999 E36 M3 Coupe










Oh, and read this article.


----------

